# Lyft account placed on hold for racism accusation.



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

I was placed on hold for 3 days, pending an accusation that I was being a racist against a rider.
I videotaped the incident during the drivers rant, and was reinstated after forwarding the footage to Trust and Safety.
I cant stress enough how important it is to defend yourselves in cases drivers may encounter that are similar to mine. The footage I took saved me from deactivation.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Drivemode916 said:


> I was placed on hold for 3 days, pending an accusation that I was being a racist against a rider.
> I videotaped the incident during the drivers rant, and was reinstated after forwarding the footage to Trust and Safety.
> I cant stress enough how important it is to defend yourselves in cases drivers may encounter that are similar to mine. The footage I took saved me from deactivation.


Can you post the video?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Drivemode916 said:


> I videotaped the incident during the drivers rant,


The driver's rant? Please explain.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Stop picking up Alexus and Mercedes.


----------



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

The rant includes the rider accusing me of being racist towards an ethnicity of his origin; which was different from mine. That would have been fine, but he continued to accuse me of it 3 times, while I said nothing about it.

As for posting the video, it happened too soon ago for me to be comfortable posting it now. I will get back to this in the near future and maybe post it when it becomes more suitable.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Drivemode916 said:


> The rant includes the driver accusing me of being racist towards an ethnicity of his origin; which was different from mine. That would have been fine, but he continued to accuse me of it 3 times, while I said nothing about it.
> 
> As for posting the video, it happened too soon ago for me to be comfortable posting it now. I will get back to this in the near future and maybe post it when it becomes more suitable.


We are confused if you were a rider or a driver. Driver is the one who drives a car. Rider is the one who is on top ooops .. did I just said that ?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Drivemode916 said:


> The rant includes the driver accusing me of being racist towards an ethnicity of his origin; which was different from mine. That would have been fine, but he continued to accuse me of it 3 times, while I said nothing about it.
> 
> As for posting the video, it happened too soon ago for me to be comfortable posting it now. I will get back to this in the near future and maybe post it when it becomes more suitable.


Total bullshit. Go away.


----------



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

Oops, corrected. Thanks!



dctcmn said:


> Total bullshit. Go away.


Not B.S.
I was placed on hold so that Trust and Safety could look into the matter.
Here's the email from Lyft:

Lyft is investigating a potential violation of our community guidelines and Terms of Service. According to policy, I've placed your driver account on hold while we investigate.

The safety of our community is our top priority. During this time, you'll be unable to drive on the Lyft platform. I know this is a difficult situation, but it's Lyft's policy to investigate all reports we receive. Our Trust & Safety team will be in touch with you soon regarding this investigation.

Because our Trust & Safety team doesn't take inbound phone calls, communications or questions about this investigation or email should only be sent through this email thread. Email replies ensure you'll get the quickest and most thorough response.

Best,

Just a smippet from the email.
Here's the result.

Follow Up From Lyft Trust & Safety

Thank you for taking the time to respond. As you know, safety is paramount to everything that we do here, so we take these kinds of reports very seriously. It is our policy to follow-up on all concerning feedback that we receive.

I have reactivated your account at this time.

Best,

Protect yourselves out there, drivers.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Drivemode916 said:


> Oops, corrected. Thanks!
> 
> Not B.S.
> I was placed on hold so that Trust and Safety could look into the matter.
> ...


So what was the "driver's rant"?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

When you are picking up people with aliases, then you expect the worst!

If you are not Black or Cool, then Lyft will be a continual problem for you, because Lyft shows favoritism to a sociological demographic that are the most problematic! The racism is actually in reverse order, and it's mainly projected against white males.


----------



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

He started talking about “white people” and how they have everything. He was a black male, professing that his “people” came from the land of Judah. He mentioned some passages in scripture, and the went off again on how whites oppress his people through legislative bills and product distribution. Enough said? I’m telling you, there are characters going around with a severe chip on their shoulders.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Drivemode916 said:


> He started talking about "white people" and how they have everything. He was a black male, professing that his "people" came from the land of Judah. He mentioned some passages in scripture, and the went off again on how whites oppress his people through legislative bills and product distribution. Enough said? I'm telling you, there are characters going around with a severe chip on their shoulders.


This was the driver's rant? Or the passenger's?

Do you understand the difference between those two titles?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Drivemode916 said:


> He started talking about "white people" and how they have everything. He was a black male, professing that his "people" came from the land of Judah. He mentioned some passages in scripture, and the went off again on how whites oppress his people through legislative bills and product distribution. Enough said? I'm telling you, there are characters going around with a severe chip on their shoulders.


There you go! Most Black churches are segregated and wish to stay that way, then it morphs out into the streets.


----------



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

I’m the driver, dctcmn. The rant came from the passenger.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Drivemode916 said:


> I'm the driver, dctcmn. The rant came from the passenger.


Well shit, that make's a difference. You kept on referring to a "driver's rant" when you meant a "passenger's rant".

Gotcha. Whenever a Lyft pax makes any statement (about the rate, about religion, about race, about gender, about traffic, about drugs, about booze, etc.), record that shit in the rating notes at the end of the trip. That'll help save your ass from suspension/deactivation. I enter notes on over half of my Lyft pax for some reason or another. If they smell like weed, if they smell like booze, if they smell like BO-- enter notes.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Riders that bring up false accusations against drivers who are found to be innocent should be banned off the platform for life. Riders should need gov issued id to sign up to ride as well. F this bs. Riders can be just as if not more dangerous than drivers (some). I cant stand $hitbag$. I know it will never happen. smh


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Well shit, that make's a difference. You kept on referring to a "driver's rant" when you meant a "passenger's rant".
> 
> Gotcha. Whenever a Lyft pax makes any statement (about the rate, about religion, about race, about gender, about traffic, about drugs, about booze, etc.), record that shit in the rating notes at the end of the trip. That'll help save your ass from suspension/deactivation. I enter notes on over half of my Lyft pax for some reason or another. If they smell like weed, if they smell like booze, if they smell like BO-- enter notes.


 Avoiding areas as well. Acceptance rate will not have a driver deactivated like a black racist will.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> The racism is actually in reverse order, and it's mainly projected against white males.


Yeah man we are so oppressed. Where's our parade? Oh that's right we live in a wholly patriarchal society dominated by white men. That paradigm is shifting with a quickness and some cats are scared! I say bring it! Go chicks, go gays, go people of color! Us white dudes have been running things long enough. Change is good! Embrace it brother, its here like it or not!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Yeah man we are so oppressed. Where's our parade? Oh that's right we live in a wholly patriarchal society dominated by white men. That paradigm is shifting with a quickness and some cats are scared! I say bring it! Go chicks, go gays, go people of color! Us white dudes have been running things long enough. Change is good! Embrace it brother, its here like it or not!


A typical beta-male liberal.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I am a white male. Wanna know how good I got it? I got it SOOOO good, I'm driving for Uber and Lyft full time - cuz I have to!


----------



## Drivemode916 (Oct 13, 2017)

Well, although I’m not white myself, I just couldn’t stand the remarks this pax had made regarding another race. That’s never right.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> When you are picking up people with aliases, then you expect the worst!
> 
> If you are not Black or Cool, then Lyft will be a continual problem for you, because Lyft shows favoritism to a sociological demographic that are the most problematic! The racism is actually in reverse order, and it's mainly projected against white males.


Are you suggesting not to pick up people with aliases?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Are you suggesting not to pick up people with aliases?


Yes, street or nicknames, like: Princess, King, Karma, and BootyCooch


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lyft needs to ban passengers who make false allegations or are racist themselves.

Hey Lyft, wake up, it sounds like you are allowing racism towards white drivers which makes you an accomplice in racism.

Don't be racist against whites, or any color.

Get rid of your craptastic passengers who abuse the drivers.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> A typical beta-male liberal


Or an informed, awoke, secure, tolerant, all around great guy! Don't fight me. Benefit from my wisdom. Escape your racist antediluvian bubble. The election of the pumpkin Pinochet was your ilks last gasp!

"liberal" I love it! Your side's 'n-word'. But to me, clear evidence of your inferiority complex!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

unPat said:


> Stop picking up Alexus and Mercedes.


Quanisha is always trouble


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> "liberal" I love it! Your side's 'n-word'. But to me, clear evidence of your inferiority complex!


You see, re-tards are born stupid, so they clearly deserve ridicule. Even though they are typically the kindest, most generous people you'll ever meet and did nothing to deserve their condition. So the longer we can keep any vestige of what is quite possibly the most spiteful, mean- spirited label in the English language active in our vocabulary, the better we are as people. Obviously.

Hence, 'liberal'.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Also, avoid pings with the name "Princess" or "DJ". You're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Drivemode916 said:


> The rant includes the rider accusing me of being racist towards an ethnicity of his origin; which was different from mine. That would have been fine, but he continued to accuse me of it 3 times, while I said nothing about it.
> 
> As for posting the video, it happened too soon ago for me to be comfortable posting it now. I will get back to this in the near future and maybe post it when it becomes more suitable.


If it has audio and you post it without the other party's consent, you're opening yourself up to legal trouble FYI. California is a two party state.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I do enjoy Lyft allowing and then showing riders pics in the request screen. I am a equal opportunity decliner of riders with ridiculous pics especially mixed with a fraudulent name. You have a pic of a spoon hanging to the side of your mouth(true story) in your profile pic, your getting declined, even holding your baby in your pic could be a factor. Throwing up gang signs with the name ****** G probably going to be waiting for another driver.

Unfortunately the longer you do this the more wary you are. There are certain signs that we have to use because of the limited information we receive along with the razor thin margins between barely squeezing out a profit and losing your @ss.

I truly believe you can't judge a book by its cover but you still have to play the odds.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Yes, street or nicknames, like: Princess, King, Karma, and BootyCooch


Can't stop laughing


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> When you are picking up people with aliases, then you expect the worst!
> 
> If you are not Black or Cool, then Lyft will be a continual problem for you, because Lyft shows favoritism to a sociological demographic that are the most problematic! The racism is actually in reverse order, and it's mainly projected against white males.


Pure bs. But to you true equality probably does feel like subjugation. That loss in privilege hasta sting.


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

THE WORD JUDA = cancelled ride


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

No video? Didn't happen.



dctcmn said:


> You see, re-tards are born stupid, so they clearly deserve ridicule. Even though they are typically the kindest, most generous people you'll ever meet and did nothing to deserve their condition. So the longer we can keep any vestige of what is quite possibly the most spiteful, mean- spirited label in the English language active in our vocabulary, the better we are as people. Obviously.
> 
> Hence, 'liberal'.


That's the funniestshit I've read all day.


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

Drivemode916 said:


> He started talking about "white people" and how they have everything. He was a black male, professing that his "people" came from the land of Judah. He mentioned some passages in scripture, and the went off again on how whites oppress his people through legislative bills and product distribution. Enough said? I'm telling you, there are characters going around with a severe chip on their shoulders.


I've talked to several of my Black passengers about how they are most racist among each other, and against Whites. Many laughs shared in past rides about the irony.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Drivemode916 said:


> He started talking about "white people" and how they have everything. He was a black male, professing that his "people" came from the land of Judah. He mentioned some passages in scripture, and the went off again on how whites oppress his people through legislative bills and product distribution. Enough said? I'm telling you, there are characters going around with a severe chip on their shoulders.


Im happy for you man.

I will always think people that attempt to get other people fired from their jobs are the ultimate scum of the earth.

and there's so many that do it.

Like this guy was just racist against white people and he wanted to screw you
He wanted to take away your ability to drive for money bc he didn't like you.
Horrible

Again, good stuff.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> This was the driver's rant? Or the passenger's?
> 
> Do you understand the difference between those two titles?












 It's pretty obvious that he put driver instead of pax. Please stop trying to milk this.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Here is a fun line: I have the dash cam footage and will release the footage to various media outlet. It's blackmail but neither company wants to have to deal with negative PR because they are morons....


----------

